# Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande



## j.Breithardt (19. März 2009)

So Leute,#h

jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!!!!! 


Nachdem Otto und ich im Sommer 08 ein Treffen zum
Kaffee in HS angeboten hatten,waren wir trotz einiger
Zusagen allein im Cafe.
Wir waren beide, um es milde zu sagen ,irritiert.
Im Forum wimmelt es nur so von HS-Besuchern und
Kennern.
Beim Treffpunkt durften Otto und meine Wenigkeit dann
ohne jegliche weitere Beteiligung den Kaffee genießen.

Ich finde es äußerst beschämend,zu Hause die Klappe weit
auf zu reissen und von Otto jeden Rat heraus zu saugen,
ohne bereit zu sein den eigenen Hintern auch nur etwas zu
bewegen.

Ich werde vom 4.7.-18.7.09 vor Ort sein und in Kontakt
zu Otto stehen.

Sollte sich jemand in dieser Zeit in HS aufhalten und auf
einen persönlichen Kontakt Wert legen,so kann er sich in 
diesem Thread melden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo jürgen,
willst du nochmal einen anlauf machen - ich finde es gut - denn wir sind ja eine große gemeinschaft  ich werde bei diesem treffen erscheinen, da die fahrt ja nicht umsonst ist. Wenn ich komme, bist du ja wenigstens da. 
Bin gerne bereit bei einem kaffee meine kennnisse über diese region, die fischarten und etwas mehr, den bordies zu übermitteln.

Wenn du erwähnst "butter bei die fische" dann hat es ja einen grund, so wie ich von "eine große gemeinschaft" schreibe mit schmunzelbild auch, denn nach diesem sogenannten boardietreffen vom letzten mal, wollten sich einige bordies mit mir in HS treffen, im vorfeld reichlich pn geschrieben, jedoch waren meine fahrten nach HS umsonst.
Nur die, die ich jedoch schon kannte, trafen sich mit mir an unterschiedlichen stellen. Zwei, drei bordies jedoch kamen auf einen kaffee bei mir vorbei und wir haben uns nett unterhalten, ich habe meine arbeit niedergelegt und wir hatten nette stunden. Diese erkenntnisse mit den fehlfahrten nach HS, führten zu dem entschluss, dass eine bordie der von mir etwas wissen will, zu mir kommen muss - ich fahre nicht mehr nach HS dafür.

Jedoch dieses von dir angesetzte boardietreffen in HS unterstütze ich voll - danach sehen wir dann, wie es mit unserer großen gemeinschaft aussieht.

Es ist nur eine kleine hintergrundinformation - wo einige sich bei angesprochen fühlen und die anderen den kopf schlackern. Vergessen wir das was war und starten neu.

Ich bin dabei und wann soll der termin sein und wer hat lust zu kommen, der soll sich melden. 

Gruss Otto


----------



## Michael_05er (19. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Jürgen, hallo Otto,
ich finde die Idee schön, sich zu treffen und kann sehr gut verstehen, wenn Ihr über nicht erscheinende Boardies ennttäuscht seid. Ihr bemüht Euch ja wirklich, jedem zu helfen. Ich werde Euch deswegen auch noch einige Male löchern, bevor ich nach Dänemark fahre 

Jürgen werde ich wohl nicht sehen können, da ich vom 20.-27.06. in Argab bin. Aber vielleicht sind in dieser Woche noch andere Boardies da? Ja Otto, du wohl schon, oder ? Vielleicht noch jemand? Man könnte einen Kaffee trinken oder ein paar Stunden zusammen fischen gehen. Ich wäre dabei. Vielleicht melden sich noch andere. Es gibt so viele Fragesteller im HS-Thread, da müssen doch immer mehrere gleichzeitig vor Ort sein...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (22. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Michael
kannst mich anrufen, wenn du in dk bist, sollte ich in dänemark sein, können wir einen kaffee trinken und auch eine runde angeln gehen. Telefonnummer kommt per pn.

Ist denn keiner von den bordies vom 14.07.-18.07.09 in hvide sande? Könnte eine fröhliche runde werden!


----------



## Michael_05er (23. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@Otto: PN ist angekommen. Werd Deine Nummer mitnehmen und mich mal melden. Wäre schön, Dir mal die Hand zu schütteln. Muss nur die Planung der Urlaubswoche mit den Nicht-Anglern (vor allem meiner Frau:l) absprechen.

Vielleicht kommen in den nächsten Monaten ja noch andere Angler hier in die Threads, die auch in der Zeit oben sind. So leicht würde ich noch nicht aufgeben...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hej Jungs,
ich bin vom 11.07.-01.08. oben und falls das Treffen zustande kommt würde ich auch gerne mal vorbeischauen.
Sonst bin ich auch noch die letzte Aprilwoche da :q

mvh.
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jungs,
> ich bin vom 11.07.-01.08. oben und falls das Treffen zustande kommt würde ich auch gerne mal vorbeischauen.
> Sonst bin ich auch noch die letzte Aprilwoche da :q
> 
> ...


 

Ich sehe da kein Problem.
Dann wären wir ja bereit drei.50% mehr als letztes Jahr.|supergri
Sollten uns dann ende Juni noch mal auf einen Termin 
einigen.Alles zwischen 11.7.-17.7. würde bei mir passen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (23. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Super Carsten Heidorn,:m

ich halte mal die namen fest, damit wir auch keinen vergessen. |supergri

1) Jürgen Breithard
2) Lydum Art Center
3) Carsten Heidorn

Ist ein guter start.

Bis juli ist ja noch hin - und da ja hochsaison ist, muss ich sicherlich frühzeitig einen raum reservieren lassen, damit alle einen platz bekommen  wäre super ! 
Mama, papa, frau und kind sowie gäste,d.h. alle die sich mit der angelei befassen sind auch herzlich willkommen, es würde die runde beleben.
Gruss

Nachsatz: Der Server ist zurzeit ausgelastet. Bitte versuchen Sie es später wieder.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Super Carsten Heidorn,:m
> 
> ich halte mal die namen fest, damit wir auch keinen vergessen. |supergri
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Oddo,#h

schieb dich mal an erste Stelle.Du weist doch:
Alter geht vor Schönheit.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (24. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Oddo,#h
> 
> schieb dich mal an erste Stelle.Du weist doch:
> Alter geht vor Schönheit.|supergri
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen#h 
das stimmt mit dem alter, jedoch wenn ich vorne stehe, kommt keiner mehr zum treffen, was will man mit einem alten knopf - schönheit ist gefragt, deshalb habe ich dich vorgeschoben und ich mich zwischen den boardies gemischt - förmlich versteckt. 
Ich trete erst wieder in erscheinung wenn ich mich zu wort melde in der runde.
Gruss otto|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen#h
> das stimmt mit dem alter, jedoch wenn ich vorne stehe, kommt keiner mehr zum treffen, was will man mit einem alten knopf - schönheit ist gefragt, deshalb habe ich dich vorgeschoben und ich mich zwischen den boardies gemischt - förmlich versteckt.
> Ich trete erst wieder in erscheinung wenn ich mich zu wort melde in der runde.
> Gruss otto|wavey:


 


Otto,#h

das ist die Weisheit des Alters.Ich neige mein Haupt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Damit man es sofort erfassen kann und nicht alle postings lesen muss.

*Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*
*Im Zeitraum:  04.07 - 18.07.09*

ist angesagt, der genaue tag wird unter den boardies noch festgelegt.

Wer in der o.g. zeit in hvide sande ist, sollte kommen, denn wo das bier, der kaffee und kuchen steht, die hot spots sind und wie man fische überlisten kann und welche fische in der region vorkommen bzw. wie die eigenschaften der gewässer sind, sollte schon ein angler wissen.  - damit auch alles läuft.
Alles nur unter uns gesagt.

Eine lockere informative runde soll es werden - wobei jeder auch einen witz erzählen kann - damit es nicht so trocken wird und wir auch mal herzhaft lachen können. Angeln auf hornhechte können wir auch - ich bringe extra mein lockpfeife mit, damit wir auch welche fangen - ich gebe garantie.

Jürgen, kann man diese zeilen so stehen lassen oder soll ich etwas entfernen - z.b. das bier oder die hot spots bzw. die hornhecht garantie.|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Damit man es sofort erfassen kann und nicht alle postings lesen muss.
> 
> *Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*
> *Im Zeitraum: 04.07 - 18.07.09*
> ...







Hallo Otto,#h

kann man so stehen lassen.Fürs Bier ist jeder selber zu-
ständig,und du gibst die Garantie für gute Fänge.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

So Leute,
mal wieder hochgeholt damit das nicht in der Versenkung landet und keiner kommt :g,
gibt es eigentlich schon einen konkreten Ort wo das Treffen stattfinden soll? 
Wo hätte es denn letztes Jahr sein sollenß
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Costas (30. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo 

Wie konnte ich nur diesen "alten" Thread verpassen? Vielleicht hat mich die ständige Frühlingssonne geblendet :g 

Dank des heutigen Eintrags bin ich darauf aufmerksam geworden und melde mich hiermit - hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig - für dieses Bordie - Treffen an :m

Grüsse 
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Carsten,Costas#h

einen konkreten Termin haben wir noch nicht festgelegt.
Das Treffen,falls es denn zustande kommt,wird wohl zwischem dem 5.7.09 und 16.7.09 stattfinden.Den Termin
sollten wir dann kurz vorher mit Otto abstimmen.Angedacht
ist,das wir uns in HS bei der Cafeteria am Turistenbüro treffen.Einem Umzug von dort zum fröhlichen Bierchen an
den Broen steht natürlich nichts im Wege.Jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt,ist herzlich willkommen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## YJeeper (30. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo zusammen !
Wir sind vom 11.4. - 18.04.09 in Hvide Sande und wollen die ganze Woche nutzen zum Angeln #h

Vielleicht ist ja wer dort der die Stellen kennt und ein paar Tipps geben kann, sind selber im Meeresfischen eher ungeübt, sind aber trotzdem die ganze Zeit fleissig dabei. :vik:


Gruss, Pierre


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Pierre,

stelle deine Frage mal in dem anderen Hvide Sande Thread (Hvide Sande 2009).
Dort schauen mehr hinein,und es gibt dort auch viele Beiträge zum lesen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## LAC (31. März 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Costas

da freue ich mich, daß du als kulturbeauftragter auch nach hvide sande kommst. |supergri Wird eine super runde werden.

Ich halte nochmal die namen fest:

1) Jürgen Breithard
2) Lydum Art Center
3) Carsten Heidorn
4) Costas

Den termin können wir kurzfristig festlegen - da sehe ich kein problem.

Gruß Otto


----------



## veryamused (1. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Leute , 

ich bin vom 18.4.2009-25.4.2009 in Söndervig . 

Ich bin derjenige der recht einsam in Söndervig am Strand steht und mit ner brandungsangel versucht Platte zu fangen.

Wer mich sieht darf gerne Tag sagen und wer vorher bescheid sagt bekommt auch ein Becks Green Lemon ab ;-)

So long


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



veryamused schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> 
> ich bin vom 18.4.2009-25.4.2009 in Söndervig .
> 
> ...


 


Nun,leider kann ich zu der Zeit nicht,aber ich hoffe,das 
Angebot gilt noch länger.
Wünsche dir schöne Platte.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## rainbow69 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo!
Ich bin vom 02.05.- 10.05. in *Hvide Sande* ,genauer gesagt in Haurvig! Wenn jemand zu diesem zeitpunkt auch dort in der Ecke ist und mal Lust zu einem gemeinsamen Angeln hat,einfach melden! Würde mich freuen!
MfG Dieter aus Braunschweig


----------



## veryamused (1. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@jürgen 

haha klar angebot steht . Soll ich das Bierchen am Strand verbuddeln ?

Prost !


----------



## LAC (2. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Nun lese ich, dass einige früher in hvide sande sind, das ist schade.
Wer trotzdem kommen will - kann jedoch kommen - es lohnt sich also.


*Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande
Im Zeitraum: 04.07 - 18.07.09*

Ich halte nochmal die namen fest:

1) Jürgen Breithard
2) Lydum Art Center
3) Carsten Heidorn
4) Costas

@ Veriamused, nicht schlecht mit dem angebot, mach dir aber nicht soviel arbeit  für´n bierchen - ich kenne stellen, da kannst du mit zwei handgriffen einen ganzen kasten bier im sand verschwinden lassen. 
Dann können wir alle auf dein wohl trinken.

Das graben nach dem bier und wenn wir auf dein wohl trinken und dabei singen - hoch soll er leben, halten wir filmisch fest und du bekommst eine raubkopie.|supergri Der film bekommt keine zensur - er zeigt das volle leben.


Werf mal ein blick drauf: was man nicht alles mit schafe machen kann.:q 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw
ich werde einen spürhund für den kasten bier einsetzen und an der fundstelle, dankesworte aussprechen - mit sand im mund

Gruss


----------



## -TroutHunter- (5. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Moin,
Ich bin auch vom 04.07-11.07  in Hvide Sande (Klegod)!
Würde mich dem Treffen auch gerne anschliessen!

Gruss TH #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich bin auch vom 04.07-11.07 in Hvide Sande (Klegod)!
> Würde mich dem Treffen auch gerne anschliessen!
> 
> Gruss TH #h


 


Die Einladung steht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (6. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

*Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande
Im Zeitraum: 04.07 - 18.07.09

*Ich halte nochmal die namen fest:

1) Jürgen Breithard
2) Lydum Art Center
3) Carsten Heidorn
4) Costas
5) TroutHunter

Wer kommen will kann kommen
Gruss


----------



## LAC (12. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

*Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande
Im Zeitraum: 04.07 - 18.07.09

*Ich halte nochmal die namen fest:

1) Jürgen Breithard
2) Lydum Art Center
3) Carsten Heidorn
4) Costas
5) TroutHunter


----------------

Frohes osterfest wünsche ich allen bordies #h

Wer in der zeit vom 04.07. - 18.07.09 in hvide sande ist, sollte sich anschließen. Wird eine super runde und ist eine kleine einlage im angelurlaub - da man etwas näher zum fisch kommen wird.
Gruss #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

So Leute,

ich muß noch einmal einen nachschieben.:m

Wenn ich lese wie viele Angler angeblich immer in Hvide Sande vor Ort sind,dann frage ich mich,wiesosowenige an
einem Treffen Interesse haben.Otto und ich haben seit Monaten die Werbetrommel gerührt.Aber die Resonanz ist
ernüchternt.
Wollen alle nur von Otto`s Wissen profitieren,oder woran 
liegt das ?#c
Ich bin echt ein wenig frustriert.|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (28. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Jürgen

Ich denke, 2-3 Wochen vor dem Treff werde hier bestimmt mehr Leute vorbeischauen und sich kurzfristig anmelden. Es ist vielleicht noch etwas zu früh, für Frühbucher. Wichtig ist, dass wir den Thread im Leben halten.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (28. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Ich denke, 2-3 Wochen vor dem Treff werde hier bestimmt mehr Leute vorbeischauen und sich kurzfristig anmelden. Es ist vielleicht noch etwas zu früh, für Frühbucher. Wichtig ist, dass wir den Thread im Leben halten.

*@* costas
das glaube ich auch, wir lassen ihn leben, deshalb setze ich nochmal die zeit ein. 
Gruß Otto





*Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande
Im Zeitraum: 04.07 - 18.07.09

*Ich halte nochmal die namen fest:

1) Jürgen Breithard
2) Lydum Art Center
3) Carsten Heidorn
4) Costas
5) TroutHunter


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> Jürgen
> 
> Ich denke, 2-3 Wochen vor dem Treff werde hier bestimmt mehr Leute vorbeischauen und sich kurzfristig anmelden. Es ist vielleicht noch etwas zu früh, für Frühbucher.* Wichtig ist, dass wir den Thread im Leben halten.*
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Costas,#h

genau das war der Sinn meines Postings.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Zitat:
Zitat von *Costas* 

 
_Jürgen_

_Ich denke, 2-3 Wochen vor dem Treff werde hier bestimmt mehr Leute vorbeischauen und sich kurzfristig anmelden. Es ist vielleicht noch etwas zu früh, für Frühbucher.* Wichtig ist, dass wir den Thread im Leben halten.*_

_Gruss_
_Costas_



Hallo Costas,#h

genau das war der Sinn meines Postings.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey: 
__________________
der den Adler füttert 


Hallo, 
so sehe ich es auch.
Es gibt vierzig arten von wahnsinn, aber nur eine art von gesundem menschenverstand :q

*Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*
*Im Zeitraum: 04.07 - 18.07.09*

Gruß Otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Costas*
> 
> 
> ...


mach mal dein postfach leer otto 
hoffe meine mail ist angekommen #h 
grüße die quappe


----------



## LAC (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

mach mal dein postfach leer otto 
hoffe meine mail ist angekommen #h 
grüße die quappe 


@ quappe
ist nicht angekommen, mein postfach hat sich heute gefüllt zu 100 % - jetzt habe ich 7 entfernt. Wenn du schnell bist kommst du noch rein 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Twister_Jigger (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hvide Sande, ist ja ganz in der Nähe , bin mit meiner Gattin zusammen in Bork Havn, da ist Hvide Sande ja gleich um die Ecke...sind im Zeitraum von 04.07-11.07 dort


----------



## LAC (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Twister_Jigger

das ist doch super ! Werde die liste mal erweitern und dich festhalten. Den genauen termin machen wird dann kurzfristig fest.


*Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande
Im Zeitraum: 04.07 - 18.07.09

*Ich halte nochmal die namen der bordies fest:

1) Jürgen Breithard
2) Lydum Art Center
3) Carsten Heidorn
4) Costas
5) TroutHunter 
6) Twister_Jigger

Gruss Otto​ 
​
​


----------



## troutnorge (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo,

bin von 06.06. bis 13.06.09 mit der Familie in Skaven und hätte gerne am Boardietreffen teilgenommen. Leider habe ich den falschen Zeitraum gebucht #q

Ist sonst noch jemand Anfang Juni vor Ort?

@ Otto: Habe dir eine Mail geschickt. Ist diese angekommen?

Viele Grüße

Micha


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@troutnorge
Micha, zweimal war mein briefkasten voll und ich habe einige gelöscht. Es kann sein, dass es dabei war, wobei ich normal alle beatworte. Ich glaube du wolltest vorbei kommen - kannst du - werde dir noch eine pn. senden und weitere angaben. 
Das problem ist, dass wir am tage 30 emails bekommen, die ich bearbeiten muss, alle haben andere namen und da ich ein alter mann bin, habe ich mir vorgenommen, diese namen nicht alle im kopf zu speichern, da ich nicht als ein telefonbuch rumlaufen will - das belastet mich zu sehr. Ich präge mir erst die namen ein, wenn es sinn macht und wichtig ist.

Gruß Otto


----------



## troutnorge (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Otto,

ich habe schon mitbekommen, dass du ein viel gefragter und beschäftigter Boardie bist |supergri

Deine PN sind angekommen und beantwortet. Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn wir ein Treffen hinbekommen und ich einen Namen mehr in deiner Datei abspeichern kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Möchte mich aber nicht an dem von euch angesprochenen und zu recht verurteilten Massenschlachtefest in HV beteiliegen und mit meiner Süßen nur ein paar Hornis und nach Möglichkeit Heringe für die Pfanne und den Räucherofen angeln.

Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung und viele Grüße #h

Micha


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Micha, kein Problem - ich habe dich schon gespeichert.
Gruß Otto


----------



## troutnorge (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Otto,

supi. Freu mich schon. Ich zähle schon die Tage, bis es endlich nach Skaven geht!!! 

Viel Grüße

Micha


----------



## Hefty (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Moin,
ich reise leider erst am 18.7 an daher weiss ich nicht ob ich es schaffe.
Lg


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Die zeit rückt immer näher !

*Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande
Im Zeitraum: 04.07 - 18.07.09

*Ich halte nochmal die namen der bordies fest:

1) Jürgen Breithard
2) Lydum Art Center
3) Carsten Heidorn
4) Costas
5) TroutHunter 
6) Twister_Jigger

Alle bordies die in der gegend sind, aber auch die, die dieses nur lesen, sollten beim treffen nicht fehlen. 
Für nichtmitglieder geht es ganz schnell - anmelden - und man ist dabei. 
Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Jungs (und hoffentlich auch Mädels),#h

da ja anscheinend diesmal Interesse an einem Treffen 
besteht,werfe ich mal folgenden Termin in den Ring:


*6. bzw. 7. Juli*


Wäre nett,wenn ihr euch in der nächsten Zeit 
dazu äußern würdet,bzw.andere Vorschläge
bringt.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## -TroutHunter- (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs (und hoffentlich auch Mädels),#h
> 
> da ja anscheinend diesmal Interesse an einem Treffen
> besteht,werfe ich mal folgenden Termin in den Ring:
> ...




moin!
Also ich würde den termin ok finden und würde auf jedenfall dabei sein!
Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich der jüngste unter allen sein werde! 
Also wir sehn uns in HS. :vik:

Gruss Alex


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> moin!
> Also ich würde den termin ok finden und würde auf jedenfall dabei sein!
> *Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich der jüngste unter allen sein werde! *
> Also wir sehn uns in HS. :vik:
> ...


 


Macht nix,nach Ende des Treffens siehste vermutlich
sehr alt aus.WolfsburgVirus wollte ja Rum mitbringen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo,
ich kann dann auch.
Soll ich Luftmatratzen mitbringen oder feldbetten mit schlafsäcke - wir können ja dann abends alle auf aal gehen, wenn wir uns im inneren gewärmt haben - man sieht es dann alles ganz locker 
Bring auch ein rettungsring mit, sollte einer mal daneben treten. 
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann dann auch.
> Soll ich Luftmatratzen mitbringen oder feldbetten mit schlafsäcke - *wir können ja dann abends alle auf aal gehen, wenn wir uns im inneren gewärmt haben - man sieht es dann alles ganz locker *
> Bring auch ein rettungsring mit, sollte einer mal daneben treten.
> Gruß


 



*Ich wäre dabei*.#6#6#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ jürgen
unsere frauen machen sich ja keine sorgen.
Wir machen es !
Gruss Otto


----------



## Costas (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo

Ich bin auch dabei. Am 6. kann ich nur ab 14:00 Uhr, am 7. den ganzen Tag.

Wollen wir schon einen Versuch starten, die Agenda zu gestalten? 

Otto, bring die Luftmatratzen mit....ich bringe ein Paar Flossen dazu und wir können gemeinsam dann in der Nordsee Belly-Boat fahren :q

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo jungs,
ich bin dann leider raus da wir erst am 11. losfahren:g, dann beim nächstenmal vielleicht.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hallo jungs,
> ich bin dann leider raus da wir erst am 11. losfahren:g, dann beim nächstenmal vielleicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Carsten


 



Hallo Carsten,#h

der eine oder andere wird wohl auch in deiner Urlaubszeit
noch vor Ort sein (ich z.B.).Könnte ja evtl. doch noch was
gehen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## -TroutHunter- (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann dann auch.
> Soll ich Luftmatratzen mitbringen oder feldbetten mit schlafsäcke -  wir können ja dann abends alle auf aal gehen, wenn wir uns im inneren gewärmt haben- man sieht es dann alles ganz locker
> Bring auch ein rettungsring mit, sollte einer mal daneben treten.
> Gruß




Moin Otto!  

Also ich wär da auf jedenfall für, das wa zusamm bisschen auf Aal gehn!  :m


----------



## LAC (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Moin Otto!
> 
> Also ich wär da auf jedenfall für, das wa zusamm bisschen auf Aal gehn! :m


 
Nicht schlecht Alex, dann machen wirs - sind ja schon drei, die anschließend angeln wollen.
Wenn du den ersten fängst - ist eine flasche fällig - bei mir natürlich auch, wobei ich ohne haken arbeite - sag das aber keinen  denn wenn ich brülle, jetzt habe ich einen und die schnur ohne haken an land ziehe - dann war´s ein kapitaler, der ganz gierig war. 
Jedenfalls wird es eine lustige nacht.
Mit jürgen habe ich dieses gemacht - es war super und wir haben die stellen gewechselt, weil wir noch mehr erfolg haben wollten. Viel gelacht und wenig getrunken. Jürgen hat sein pose zur strömungskante geworfen - super genau - sie zog förmlich zu den aalplätzen. Der geruchssinn ist ja gewaltig vom aal, meiner ist verkümmrt, jedoch die duftmarke von hvide sande kann ich noch wahrnehmen - auch ein minderwertigen schnaps, den wolfsburgvirus uns unterjubeln will - dann ziehe ich ihm die ohren lang  obwohl er ja ein toller typ ist.

Gruss


----------



## troutnorge (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Otto,

wir sind wieder gut in Deutschland angekommen. Ich wollte mich auf diesem Wege für den tollen Nachmittag in HS bedanken. Es hat riesigen Spaß gemacht und ist (wie auch der Urlaub) leider viel zu schnell vergangen. Beim nächsten DK-Urlaub kommen wir auf jeden Fall wieder bei dir vorbei. Dann nehmen wir uns auch etwas mehr Zeit und setzen uns nach vollbrachter Angelei ein wenig zusammen. Leider sind wir ja gleich los, weil der Lütte ins Bett musste. 

Hier möchte ich mich auch bedanken und dringend erwähnen, dass ich deine tolle "Shimano Gold - Diamant Perl" ununterbrochen in Aktion sehen durfte. Darf ich anmerken, dass die Rute mit den Jahren eine automatische Harpunierfunktion integriert bekommen hat, wenn du mal etwas kräftiger auswirfst? |supergri Die riesige Meerforelle, die an der Schleuse in HS kurz an die Oberfläche kam, hättest du mit der Spitze bestimmt "erdolcht" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jeder würde sich wirklich glücklich schätzen, so eine unverwüstliche Rute in seinem Besitz zu wissen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich finde es super, dass du keine Kosten und Mühen scheust, um "bedüftigen" Boardies praktische Tipps zu geben. Leider konntest du ja letzten Donnerstag nicht nach HS kommen, weil du Termine wahrnehmen musstest. Ich habe da noch ein paar Hornis gefangen, aber die Heringe waren den Tag nicht vor Ort.

Bleib wie du bist und bis zum nächsten Mal
Micha


----------



## Twister_Jigger (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Leider muss ich mich aus persönlichen Gründen ausladen. Ich wünsche trotzdem allen anderen viel Spaß.

Grüße Twister_Jigger


----------



## LAC (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Zitat:
Zitat von *Carsten Heidorn* 

 
_Hallo jungs,
ich bin dann leider raus da wir erst am 11. losfahren:g, dann beim nächstenmal vielleicht.

Gruß
Carsten_




Hallo Carsten,#h

der eine oder andere wird wohl auch in deiner Urlaubszeit
noch vor Ort sein (ich z.B.).Könnte ja evtl. doch noch was
gehen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:

@ Carsten 
ich bin auch noch da :q  und ich treffe mich mit jürgen mehrmals, dann können wir per pn uns verständigen und einen ausmachen.  Was hälst du davon?
Gruss Otto


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hej Otto und Jürgen,
ja das machen wir so, wir sind ja 3 Wochen oben |supergri und da wird sich schon ein Termin finden lassen, ich werde diesesmal auch öffter den Tontaubenstand besuchen, macht einen Heidenspass und die lage am Fjord ist perfekt.

viele grüße
Carsten


----------



## LAC (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Carsten ist ok - so werden wir es machen.

@ Jürgen
wie wie sieht denn momentan der stand beim treffen aus - wer kommt denn jetzt alles. Sind noch bei dir per pn anfragen gekommen, die ich nicht sehen kann - dann rück sie mal raus, oder will man mich überraschen. Bedenke ich muss  genug würmer mitbringen. Teile mir mit ob ich mehrere spatenstiche machen aus, oder einer genügt |supergri

Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Otto,#h

kannst den kleinen Spaten nehmen,hat sich nichts mehr
getan.#d 
Ich befürchte,es wird in etwa aufs letzte Jahr hinaus laufen.
Kannst in HS 2009 den letzten Stand sehen.Das Grillen
können wir bei diesem "Interesse" wohl vergessen.|uhoh:
"Okram" hat ja die Teilnehmerliste eingestellt.Wegen 2 Mann,
die was zum Grillen beisteuern,lohnt in meinen Augen der
Aufwand nicht.Aber vllt. tut sich ja noch etwas,auch wenn
ich aus Erfahrung nicht dran glauben mag.
Von Freitag bis Sonntag Abend bin ich nicht erreichbar,da
bin ich an der Oosterschelde hinter den Wölfen her.
Müßtest du mal ein Auge auf die SAche hier werfen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Jürgen
ich fahren heute abend nach deutschland - wäre in solingen vorbei gekommen, jedoch nicht eine minute habe ich zeit - selbst ein stau auf einer baustelle könnte mir einen besprechungstermin vernichtet  - das bedeutet ich muss nochmal fahren - drück mir die daumen - egal wie es ausgeht - wir sehn uns.
Ja es sieht dünn aus, jedoch bringe ich mal genug würmer mit und auch einen einweggrill. Fische werden wir ja genug fangen :q


----------



## Costas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ...jedoch bringe ich mal genug würmer mit und auch einen einweggrill. Fische werden wir ja genug fangen :q



ich bringe auch ein paar kanadier mit....vielleicht noch ein paar maden dazu für cocktails? diese tauwurm-maden-kombination wurde irgendwo mal im forum aös aalköder empfohlen. ästhetisch gesehen, wäre es auf alle fälle ein hit #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Otto.Costas,#h

wir haben ja noch eine gute Woche Zeit.Sollten sich bis dahin keine weiteren Grillbegeisterten melden,die auch bereit
sind etwas bei zu steuern,sollten wir das Fleischverbrennen
evtll. canceln.
Das Angeln bliebe natürlich davon unberührt.
Wie ist eure Meinung?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

hmmm.....bin offen für alles. falls grillen, mache ich mit. ich könnte vorgekochte kartoffeln in alu-folie mitnehmen und noch etwas fleisch. wenn nicht, dann nehme ich nur ein paar brötchen mit, damit ich den samstag-marathon überstehen kann. nahrhafte getränke folgen in meiner kühlbox sowieso mit:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hei Costas,#h

wie kommst du auf Samstags? #c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hei Costas,#h
> 
> wie kommst du auf Samstags? #c
> 
> ...



Hej Jürgen

Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu lange in der starken Sonne hier im Norden gestanden. Ich habe es falsch gelesen....und zwar:

Du hattest den samstag 6.7. und den sonntag 7.7. vorgeschlagen.

Dann schrieb ich zurück...am samstag, geht's mir erst ab 14:00, am sonntag den ganzen tag.

Dann hast Du geschrieben: "*Als Treffpunkt schlage ich die Cafeteria am Sandorm-*
*kiosk um 14.30 Uhr am 7.7.09 vor.*

Costa schrieb im Vorfeld,dass er auch ab 14.00 in HS sein
kann.Wir hätten dann alle Zeit der Welt uns etwas zu
beschnuppern,bevor wir dann auf Hornhecht (Makrelen)
und später auf Aal gehen."

Anscheinend habe ich am 7.7. vorbeigeschaut, da Du den Termin rücksichtvoll nach 14:00 gesetzt hattest.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich froh, dass wir darauf zu sprechen gekommen sind, sonst hätte ich Euch alle Fische am Samstag schon abgefischt |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen
> 
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu lange in der starken Sonne hier im Norden gestanden. Ich habe es falsch gelesen....und zwar:
> 
> ...


----------



## Costas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs (und hoffentlich auch Mädels),#h
> 
> da ja anscheinend diesmal Interesse an einem Treffen
> besteht,werfe ich mal folgenden Termin in den Ring:
> ...



4. Seite dieses Threads....ganz oben


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> 4. Seite dieses Threads....ganz oben


 

Sag mal,welchen Kalender hast du?
In meinem sind der 6.-bzw.7. ein Montag bzw.Dienstag.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sag mal,welchen Kalender hast du?
> In meinem sind der 6.-bzw.7. ein Montag bzw.Dienstag.
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



|jump:

Es wird nur noch schlimmer...bei mir meine ich.....ich habe die ganze Zeit im Juni geguckt #q. Also...ich nehme nochmals einen Anlauf....Treffpunkt ist der DIENSTAG, 7.7. 14:30 an der Cafeteria am Sandormkiosk, Hvide Sande, Dänemark


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> |jump:
> 
> Es wird nur noch schlimmer...bei mir meine ich.....ich habe die ganze Zeit im Juni geguckt #q. Also...ich nehme nochmals einen Anlauf....Treffpunkt ist der DIENSTAG, 7.7. 14:30 an der Cafeteria am Sandormkiosk, Hvide Sande, Dänemark


 

Hei Costa,

geht von meiner Seite i.O. :m
Überlegemal was zur Wiedergutmachung,und komm ja nicht in mein Alter,da wirds noch schlimmer.
Frag Otto mal.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann dann auch.
> Soll ich Luftmatratzen mitbringen oder feldbetten mit schlafsäcke - wir können ja dann abends alle auf aal gehen, wenn wir uns im inneren gewärmt haben - man sieht es dann alles ganz locker
> *Bring auch ein rettungsring mit, sollte einer mal daneben treten. *
> Gruß


 

Für mich brauchste keinen mitbringen. Habe immer einen
um die Hüften.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Einsiedler (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Schade das ich erst ab 18.07. für 2 Wochen in HS bin. Würde gerne mal mit Euch die Aale ärgern.


Einsiedler


----------



## -TroutHunter- (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hi Jürgen, Otto u. Costas!
Also nich das ihr mich vergesst, ich bin auf jedenfall 100%ig beim treffen am 07.07 dabei!
gegen Grillen hab ich nix, aber wenn wir nicht grillen is auch nich schlimm!  
Wenn denn sagt mir nur was fehlt, und ich brings mit! Fahre am 04.07 hier in Hannover los, und hab den noch ein bisschen Zeit mich einzugewöhnen und die Gegend zu erkunden!
Aber ich bin am 07.07 um 14.30h  spätestens am treffpunkt!

Viele Grüsse     Alex|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



-TroutHunter- schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen, Otto u. Costas!
> Also nich das ihr mich vergesst, ich bin auf jedenfall 100%ig beim treffen am 07.07 dabei!
> gegen Grillen hab ich nix, aber wenn wir nicht grillen is auch nich schlimm!
> Wenn denn sagt mir nur was fehlt, und ich brings mit! Fahre am 04.07 hier in Hannover los, und hab den noch ein bisschen Zeit mich einzugewöhnen und die Gegend zu erkunden!
> ...


 

Hallo Alex,#h

im anderen Tread steht wer was mitbringt.wenn du mitmachen willst,bringe was für dich mit.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Alex,

Habe dir die Liste hier auch nochmal reinkopiert#6:

1. LAC (Mitchell Gold)
2. j.Breithardt (Holzkohle,Anzünder und 2 Baguette)
3. okram24 + Söhne (12 Bratwürste)
4. TroutHunter
5. Costas
6. ...
7. 
8.

wenn Du noch was mitbringst, trag es bitte ein!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Costas (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

1. LAC (Mitchell Gold)
2. j.Breithardt (Holzkohle,Anzünder und 2 Baguette)
3. okram24 + Söhne (12 Bratwürste)
4. TroutHunter
5. Costas (etwas Fleisch, Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie)
6. ...
7. 
8.


----------



## -TroutHunter- (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

1. LAC (Mitchell Gold)
2. j.Breithardt (Holzkohle,Anzünder und 2 Baguette)
3. okram24 + Söhne (12 Bratwürste)
4. TroutHunter (etwas Fleisch, Zwiebeln u. versch. Saucen)
5. Costas (etwas Fleisch, Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie)
6.  ...

Bis zum 07.07   

Gruss Alex|wavey:


----------



## anschmu (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Petri _ wenn ich euch so schreiben sehe werd ich ganz Neidisch - kann aber leider nicht kommen - werde Costas aber Ende August mal aufsuchen um mehr über die Lachsstrecke in der Skern zu erfahren - Also euch erst mal viel spaß beim treffen - Gruß anschmu


----------



## LAC (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



anschmu schrieb:


> Petri _ wenn ich euch so schreiben sehe werd ich ganz Neidisch - kann aber leider nicht kommen - werde Costas aber Ende August mal aufsuchen um mehr über die Lachsstrecke in der Skern zu erfahren - Also euch erst mal viel spaß beim treffen - Gruß anschmu


 
@ anschmu

Danke ! wir versuchen unser bestes - habe den wagen schon ausgeräumt und die kühlboxen für das treffen fest verzurrt, wird super werden 
Gruss


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ anschmu
> 
> Danke ! wir versuchen unser bestes - habe den wagen schon ausgeräumt und die *kühlboxen für das treffen fest verzurrt, *wird super werden
> Gruss


 

Hallo Otto,#h

melde mich aus dem Käseländle zurück.
Vergiss meine Flasche Lebenswasser nicht,da *ich *den ersten Aal fangen werde.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

*Bald gehts los,freue mir schon ein Loch in den Bauch.|supergri*

Gruß
Jürgen  |laola:


----------



## LAC (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Bordietreffen in Hvide Sande
=================
             07.07. 09

                         Teilnehmer:

1. LAC (Mitchell Gold)
2. j.Breithardt (Holzkohle,Anzünder und 2 Baguette)
3. okram24 + Söhne (12 Bratwürste)
4. TroutHunter (etwas Fleisch, Zwiebeln u. versch. Saucen)
5. Costas (etwas Fleisch, Kartoffeln in Alu-Folie)
6. Silvia

Es sind noch plätze frei - die teilnahme ist kostenlos und jeder kann kommen, der gerne angelt und etwas näher zum fisch kommen möchte. Wer kein mitglied im anglerboard ist - muss nur brüllen " anglerboard " dann brüllt die ganze horde  "hier bist du richtig" 
 
Gruss


----------



## Costas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Ich freue mich auch darauf. Das Wetter spielt vielleicht nicht mit. Die Prognose sagt für Montag/Dienstag viel Regen voraus....aber die Prognosen ändern sich in DK zum Glück fast täglich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch darauf. Das Wetter spielt vielleicht nicht mit. *Die Prognose sagt für Montag/Dienstag viel Regen voraus.*...aber die Prognosen ändern sich in DK zum Glück fast täglich.


 


Hallo Costas,#h

ich werde viel Sonnenöl benutzen.Zu Einen ists gut gegen
den Sonnenbrand (welchen?),zum Anderen läuft der Regen
besser ab.
Nur mit dem Grillen könnte es schwierig werden.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Costas, 
noch ist es ja ein backofen hier, wenn einige tropfen regen kommen würden, wäre es ja ganz angenehm. Wir bleiben jedoch verschont - die region - sowie die bordies, denn bei jürgen, tropft der regen ab und ich habe seit jahren den lotuseffekt - es läuft mir die beine runter. Werde mit der wathose kommen, damit ich keine pfütze in der kneipe mache, später beim angeln, trage ich dann sandalen, damit es ablaufen kann. |supergri 
Wie schützt du dich, denn es kann schneller kommen als man denkt?
Die haken habe ich schon geschliffen, damit beim kleinsten nuckeln, der aal hängen bleibt.  Mit welcher methode willst du aber auch die anderen angeln - damit ich mir mal ein bild machen kann ob ich überhaupt eine chance habe. Hab richtig lampenfieber . hoffentlich verkrampfe ich mich nicht vor lachen |supergri|supergri|supergri jedenfalls wird es lustig werden - jürgen ich bring eine flasche zum wärmen mit, damit sich die krämpfe lösen - ist das ok? Auch reichlich würmer, wir wollen ja aale sehen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Costas,
> noch ist es ja ein backofen hier, wenn einige tropfen regen kommen würden, wäre es ja ganz angenehm. Wir bleiben jedoch verschont - die region - sowie die bordies, denn bei jürgen, tropft der regen ab und ich habe seit jahren den lotuseffekt - es läuft mir die beine runter. Werde mit der wathose kommen, damit ich keine pfütze in der kneipe mache, später beim angeln, trage ich dann sandalen, damit es ablaufen kann. |supergri
> Wie schützt du dich, denn es kann schneller kommen als man denkt?
> Die haken habe ich schon geschliffen, damit beim kleinsten nuckeln, der aal hängen bleibt.  Mit welcher methode willst du aber auch die anderen angeln - damit ich mir mal ein bild machen kann ob ich überhaupt eine chance habe. Hab richtig lampenfieber . hoffentlich verkrampfe ich mich nicht vor lachen |supergri|supergri|supergri jedenfalls wird es lustig werden -* jürgen ich bring eine flasche zum wärmen mit*, damit sich die krämpfe lösen - ist das ok? Auch reichlich würmer, wir wollen ja aale sehen.


 

Aber hoffentlich die richtige!!!!
Mein Arzt hat mir viele Vitamine verordnet,Himbeergeist,
Williams Christ,usw. Nur die Krankenkasse spielt noch nicht
so ganz mit(scheiss Gesundheitsreform).|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Otto

Ja, ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine Abkühlung....knapp 30° heute ohne Wind. 

Du machst mich jetzt nervös, wenn DU vom Lampenfieber sprichst :q. Vom Regen habe ich beim Angeln kein Problem.  Umso besser, dann haben wir im Hafen mehr Platz, um uns auszubreiten. Das mit dem Grillen macht mir nur sorgen, den Suschi ist nichts für mich, egal wie frisch sie sind :v

Wie angeln? Ich habe gedacht erstmals so viel wie möglich zum selberbasteln mitnehmen...und dann Dir Otto alles nachmachen #6 Ich freue mich vor allem auf das Aalangeln...habe ich noch nie gemacht. 

Was anderes, wie kann man die gefangenen Aale aufbewahren? Die Kühlbox wird mit Grillsachen und Bier voll sein. ...Setzkescher mitnehmen? Ich habe einen dünnen aus Textil und einen aus Draht. Was meint Ihr dazu?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Otto
> 
> Ja, ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine Abkühlung....knapp 30° heute ohne Wind.
> 
> ...


 

*Beides nicht nötig.Ich werde deine Fische fotografieren*
*und dann in meine Gefrierbox tun.|supergri*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Otto,#h

wie bereits vor einigen Monaten beschrieben war ich ja 
auf Bärenjagd.|peinlich
Ich habe heute das Präparat bekommen,und werde es
mitbringen.Dürfte sich in deinem Büro gut machen.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Beides nicht nötig.Ich werde deine Fische fotografieren*
> *und dann in meine Gefrierbox tun.|supergri*
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



Super Jürgen #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> *Super Jürgen* #6


 



Aber auch mit nach Hause nehmen.|supergri

Gruß Jürgen  |wavey:


----------



## LAC (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Was anderes, wie kann man die gefangenen Aale aufbewahren? Die Kühlbox wird mit Grillsachen und Bier voll sein. ...Setzkescher mitnehmen? Ich habe einen dünnen aus Textil und einen aus Draht. Was meint Ihr dazu?

@ Costas
 aufbewahren ? erstmal fangen.
Setzkescher? finde ich nicht gut. Nun sagt man, dass fische im setzkescher durch den stress eine besondere duftnote absondern, die fische vertreiben - nun ist der aalbestand ja schon 70% zurück gegangen - wenn du jetzt einen setzkescher einsetzt, hast du es in schuld, wenn wir alle nichts fangen. Darauf trinken wir dann einen, da die kühlboxen ja schon voll sind. 
Kescher benötigst du auch nicht, kannst meinen hut haben 
Costas ich werde ein knicklicht einsetzen, das ist spannend und wer meine pose beobachtet, |bigeyes der wird verrückt, wenn das glühwürmchen unter wasser geht  Costas unter uns, das kann ich steuern 
Costas bei mir kann man nichts lernen - ich bin zu chaotisch außerdem habe ich es verlernt. Dieses jahr habe ich nur einen aal gelandet - im fjord - wollte jedoch rotaugen fangen - die haben jedoch nicht gebissen. Es läuft also bei mir etwas schief 

@ jürgen, das mit der bärenjagd gefällt mir, oft habe ich vor den augen, den bär tanzen gesehen. Olala, einige hatten eine wahnsinnige  kraft  - musste mich richtig konzentrieren, damit meine finger nicht danach greifen. Werde die präparate an die wand nageln und an dich denken - wenn ich danach greife. Danke, werd dir eine fläschchen verschreiben. 
Wenn du die fische fotografieren willst, lade deine batterien auf, damit du auch alle fotografisch festhalten kannst - ich werde sie zählen, übe gerade das kleine einmaleins, damit ich kein fehler mache.


----------



## Costas (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber auch mit nach Hause nehmen.|supergri
> 
> Gruß Jürgen  |wavey:



Kannst gern jeden 2. behalten....als Provision für den Service #h


----------



## Costas (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

*Wetterdienst*

Good News. 

Das schlechte Wetter hat sich etwas nach hinten verschoben. Vorerst was viel Regen für Montag und für Dienstag geplant....jetzt heisst's kein Regen am Montag und nur ein Paar Tropfen am Dienstag! Weiter so :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> *Wetterdienst*
> 
> Good News.
> 
> Das schlechte Wetter hat sich etwas nach hinten verschoben. Vorerst was viel Regen für Montag und für Dienstag geplant....jetzt heisst's kein Regen am Montag und nur ein Paar Tropfen am Dienstag! Weiter so :vik:


 


*Gute Nachricht !!!#6*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Twister_Jigger (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

So morgen geht es endlich los, die ganze Woche nur Stress gehabt, da hoffen wir mal, dass morgen alles so klappt wie es soll. Alleine der Gedanke an die Autobahn Richtung Hamburg bereitet mir Freude :v...

Ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit selber ausgeladen, ich kann auch bis zum heutigen Tage nicht zu 100% sagen, ob ich erscheinen kann, aber den Posts hier und im HV-Thread kann ich eigentlich nicht wiederstehen...ich war heute nochmal im Angelgeschäft und habe mir einige Sachen gekauft, wahrscheinlich 80% davon kann ich am Meer gar nicht verwenden...

Wie ich gelesen habe, trefft ihr euch am 7.7 um 14:30 Uhr, stellt es für euch ein Problem dar, wenn ich doch noch dazustoße...

Ich werde heute Abend nochmal ins Forum gucken und einfach mal hoffen, dass jemand geantwortet hat.

Grüße


----------



## Costas (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> So morgen geht es endlich los, die ganze Woche nur Stress gehabt, da hoffen wir mal, dass morgen alles so klappt wie es soll. Alleine der Gedanke an die Autobahn Richtung Hamburg bereitet mir Freude :v...
> 
> Ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit selber ausgeladen, ich kann auch bis zum heutigen Tage nicht zu 100% sagen, ob ich erscheinen kann, aber den Posts hier und im HV-Thread kann ich eigentlich nicht wiederstehen...ich war heute nochmal im Angelgeschäft und habe mir einige Sachen gekauft, wahrscheinlich 80% davon kann ich am Meer gar nicht verwenden...
> 
> ...



Hi. 

Je mehr wir, umso besser. Wir planen es schon so lange und hoffen, dass möglichst viel Boardies auftauchen. Einfach vorbeischauen und verpassen kann man uns sicher nicht.

Und nicht vergessen....der 7.7. ist ein Dienstag....habe ich mir sagen lassen 
Gruss
Costas


----------



## Twister_Jigger (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Je mehr wir, umso besser. Wir planen es schon so lange und hoffen, dass möglichst viel Boardies auftauchen. Einfach vorbeischauen und verpassen kann man uns sicher nicht.
> 
> ...



So eine schnelle Antwort lobe ich mir, dass freut mich zu hören, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen dabei zu sein. Gleich geht es erst einmal Auto waschen und das restliche Inventar zusammenzustellen, mein Arbeitszimmer sieht aus, als würde ich ausziehen.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keinen Schein für DK habe, wo kann ich mir diesen besorgen und wie teuer ist er, ich habe vorgehabt diesen über das Internet zu bestellen, habe es dann aber leider doch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Costas (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> So eine schnelle Antwort lobe ich mir, dass freut mich zu hören, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen dabei zu sein. Gleich geht es erst einmal Auto waschen und das restliche Inventar zusammenzustellen, mein Arbeitszimmer sieht aus, als würde ich ausziehen.
> 
> Mein Problem ist, dass ich keinen Schein für DK habe, wo kann ich mir diesen besorgen und wie teuer ist er, ich habe vorgehabt diesen über das Internet zu bestellen, habe es dann aber leider doch nicht gemacht.



Den Angelschein kriegst Du am besten im Touristik-Büro in Hvide Sande. Ist gleich um die Ecke, von wo wir uns treffen werden. Kostet ca. kr. 100,-/Woche + ev. etwas Gebühren 10,-


----------



## okram24 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Jungs,

das Auto ist gepackt! Morgen früh um 6 Uhr soll abflug sein!

Also dann bis Dienstag,

Gruß Marko!


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> das Auto ist gepackt! Morgen früh um 6 Uhr soll abflug sein!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Marko,#h

fahr vorsichtig.Will dich und deine Jungs am Dienstag heil
und gut gelaunt sehen.Freue mich schon auf euch.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## nitro99 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Leute,#h

ich werde in ca. 9 Std. Richtung Bork Havn starten...
Wenn die Regierung mitspielt|supergri, bin ich beim Treffen dabei.
Der Termin 07.07 14:30 am Kiosk steht noch?

Gruß aus der Lüneburger Heide
Thorsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



nitro99 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,#h
> 
> ich werde in ca. 9 Std. Richtung Bork Havn starten...
> Wenn die Regierung mitspielt|supergri, bin ich beim Treffen dabei.
> ...


 


Hallo Thorsten,#h

wir freuen uns auf dich.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo jungs, 
das sieht ja sehr gut aus, dass ihr alle kommen wollt. Es kann sein, dass ich auch noch einen angler mitbringe.
Wir sehen uns am 07.07 (dienstag) um 14.30 uhr.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

An alle Teilnehmer,#h

mit den Fischen siehts nicht besonders gut aus.Weinge kleine
Heringe,kleine Hornis und z.Z. bei dem Westwind keine Makrelen.:r
Bringt Regenkleidung mit,fuer die naechsten Tage ist Regen
und Gewitter angesagt.
Obs mit dem Grillen klappt,muessen wir kurzfristig vor Ort 
entscheiden.
Weiteren Kontakt bitte ueber Otto,da ich schlecht zu erreichen bin.
Ansonsten bis morgen 14.30 Uhr.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo, 
einmal werden wir noch wach, dann ist bordie-treffen-tag. Ich hoffe ja, dass alle die sich auf der liste eingetragen haben und schon im vorfeld bei den postings ihre freude zeigten auch kommen - dieses wäre super.
Jedoch auch andere, die dieses lesen und sich momentan an der westküste dänemarks aufhalten - genauer in der gegend um hvide sande befinden - sind eingeladen. Wir machen keine gesichtskontrolle bzw. qualitätskontrolle - es soll ja farbig werden und nicht eintönig.

Termin:
Dienstag, den 07.07.09 
Zeit: 14.30 Uhr am Kiosk, am Angelladen bzw. Café (Parkplatz) wo der Kreisverkehr ist - dort ist auch das Fischereimuseum.

Der tag wird geschichte schreiben - er wird in die angelgeschichte eingehen - und die teilnehmer werden ihn nie vergessen.

Freue mich - wenn dieses treffen von anglerboard mitglieder und die, die nur mal schnuppern wollen, gut besucht wird.


@ Jürgen, war leider nicht da, als du mit inge telefoniert hast. Freue mich, dass du die reise gut überstanden hast. Kannst mich in den abendstunden kurz anrufen -wenn nicht, bleibt es so wie wir es besprochen haben. Neu ist, ich bringe noch bordie meckes mit, der bei mir ist und zwei jungangler - sie kommen von vejers. Mitglieder sind sie noch nicht, jedoch wild auf angeln und besitzen auch angelsachen, sie wollen von dir einige gute informationen mitnehmen. Bereite dich also vor - ich habe ihnen gesagt, du bist ein experte der sich bestens auskennt, über 20 jahre angelst du dort, jeden stein würdest du dort kennen und ihnen auch sagen, wie das wetter in den nächsten tagen wird  - sie wollen halt alles wissen. 
Ich soll unbedingt mit ihnen vor dem treffen eine viertel stunde auf hornhecht gehen. d.h. sie werden beim treffen sicherlich uns ihren fang zeigen, ich bitte um applaus dann. Sie sind so wie du und ich - nur etwas jünger und voller lebenskraft  ist das nicht herrlich.
Gruss


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

:c:c:cund fabi bekommt kein frei, das doch zum kotzen#q#q#q


----------



## Kharax (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Ähm, Dienstag wäre der 7.7.09^^


----------



## Costas (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Termin:
> Dienstag, den 06.07.09
> ...



Hallo Otto

Der Tag ist Dienstag, den *7.*7.09. Jürgen hat es mir mal erklärt, wie es mit dem Kalender funktioniert, nur deswegen weiss ich es.

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt über den Treffpunkt. Wo treffen wir uns:
- im Café
- im Angelladen (lieber nicht)
- am Parkplatz
- im Fischereimuseum?

Ich habe gedacht im Café aber Dein Satz ist etwas undeutlich...|kopfkrat


----------



## Costas (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Kharax schrieb:


> Ähm, Dienstag wäre der 7.7.09^^



@kharax

es ist auch der dienstag....heute montag regnet es zu schwach...es wäre zu einfach |supergri


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Zusammen, 
ja, es ist der Dienstag / 07.07.09. (14.30 Uhr)

Costas, gut das jürgen dir das erklärt hat mit dem kalender, hat er dir nicht gesagt, dass ich der zeit immer etwas voraus bin - oft erkennt bzw versteht es erst die nächste generation :m bekenne jedoch farbe, mir ist ein fehler unterlaufen und freue mich, dass ihr dieses bemerkt habt - danke für die wachen augen. Ich habe es inzwischen geändert.

Betreffend des treffens um 14.30 d.h. wo wir uns treffen, erwähnte ich das café. Nun sind reichlich dieser schokoläden in hvide sande, deshalb habe ich den parkplatz am kreisverkehr, wo das angelgeschäft und das fischereimuseum liegt auch noch erwähnt, damit nicht einige in der innenstadt auf uns warten.
Direkt neben dem angelladen, rechts davon ist ein café - dort sind stühle und tische auch draußen. - dort sind wir. Bei schlechtem wetter sitze ich draußen, :m damit ich euch sofort sehe und schnell den weg zeige, wo jürgen trocken sein bierchen schlürft. :q 
Ist jetzt alles klar - oder sind noch fragen ?
Nicht dass wir morgen warten und warten, weil einige den "nabel der welt" - hvide sande - nicht auf der deutschlandkarte gefunden haben - dann werden wir alle aale fangen :q
Gruss


----------



## Costas (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hi Otto

Bestens erklärt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall da. 

Die Wetterprognose ändert sich stündlich...jetzt ist für Dienstag in HS Regen bis Mitag angesagt, dann aber trocken mit Aufhellungen. Perfekt, für unseren Grill!

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Boardies,

wünsche Euch zum Treffen Gutes Wetter und rege Beteiligung.

Habe leider noch kein Urlaub, trotzdem viel Spass.#h

Aloha Claus


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hej Jungs,
ich hoffe ihr habt viel spass und viele Fische, man sieht sich in den kommenden Wochen mal.
Sa. gehts endlich los 
hilsen
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

*Jaaa **!!!!!!!,*

*diesmal hat das Treffen statt-*
*gefunden.Es war der Hammer*
*Super Boardies,viel Fisch und*
*noch mehr Fleisch bein Grillen*
*auf dem Rost.*
*Danke fuer euer kommen,es*
*war ein super Treffen.*

*Gruss*
*Juergen #h*


----------



## Costas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Guten Morgen Jürgen

Ja, es war ein toller Tag...wir hatten viel Spass und - insgesamt - haben wir auch reichlich Fisch gefangen. Obwohl ich nicht viele Bilder gemacht habe, habe ich die Paa weniger unter meinem Profil (s. Album Bordietreffen HS 7.7.9) gepostet.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo,
ich muss auch ein dickes dankeschön sagen - für die bordies mit anhang, die den weg nach hvide sande zum bordie treffen nicht gescheut haben. Es war ein super truppe und eine super tag. Danke!
Wir haben viel spaß gehabt und auch etwas geangelt.
Ich habe mir die finger dabei verbrannt, soviel lag auf dem grill :q er waren wirklich schöne stunden.
Jürgen,  als du schon im tiefschlaf warst, habe ich unseren bordie mit frau, der aus bork havn angereist kam, noch in den nachtstunden die besten stellen am südlichen fjord gezeigt - mit dem feuerzeug, da meine finger ja schon verbrannt waren.:q
Waren wirklich nette stunden. 

Costas - gut das du nicht mehr fotos gemacht hast - danke! Ich hoffe ja, es folgen noch mehr von den bordies - wo wir dich sehen.|supergri Hängt meine kopfkette schon an der wand?
Gruß


----------



## Costas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Otto

Ich hoffe, Deine Finger heilen schnell wieder, dann können wir hoffentlich bald sonst irgendwo einen Grill anmachen :m

Deine Kopfketten habe ich in meinem Büro und starre sie den ganzen Tag an. Muss mal irgendwann ein schönes Stück Holz finden, dann mache ich Sie fest und hänge sie im Shop auf. Selbstverständlich wird der Name des Spenders aufgeführt.

Hast Du das Bild Deiner Mitchell-Gold in meiner Gallerie schon gesehen? Ich kann's immer noch nicht fassen, dass Du so gut und erfolgreich mit so einer untergekommenen Rute angeln kannst....kann nur Können sein #6

Gruss
Costas


----------



## jottweebee (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Nicht das Gerät macht es, sondern der Meister, der es führt    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Da ich aber erst vor 3 Wochen in HS war, konnte ich nicht schon wieder los.
Hätte der Termin eher festgestanden, dann hätte ich bestimmt vorher umgeplant.
Vielleicht fällt mein nächster Aufenthalt in HS mit einem weiteren Treffen zusammen, denn bisher war es für mich immer sehr nett, Boardies zu treffen und persönlich kennen zulernen.


----------



## Costas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Nicht das Gerät macht es, sondern der Meister, der es führt    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wäre gerne dabei gewesen. Da ich aber erst vor 3 Wochen in HS war, konnte ich nicht schon wieder los.
> Hätte der Termin eher festgestanden, dann hätte ich bestimmt vorher umgeplant.
> Vielleicht fällt mein nächster Aufenthalt in HS mit einem weiteren Treffen zusammen, denn bisher war es für mich immer sehr nett, Boardies zu treffen und persönlich kennen zulernen.



Hallo Jürgen

Wir müssen das Treffen für nächstes Jahr unbedingt früh genug ansagen. Ich werde daran denken.

Ich bin ja immer in Dänemark und gehe regelmässig an der Skjern Au angeln. Wenn Du Lust hast, können wir gemeinsam eine Runde drehen, wenn Du hier bist. Andere Bordies sind natürlich auch gern eingeladen, uns anzuschliessen. Otto inkl. Mitchell-Gold wird uns bestimmt auch die Ehre machen :q. Wäre das was für Dich, an der Skjern Au auf Lachs und Meerforellen zu angeln?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## jottweebee (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Costas

Wenn ich nach HS komme, fahre ich zum Camping in Nörre Lygvig. Dort bleibt mein Womo stehen. Um flexibel zu sein, habe ich ein kleines Quad dabei.
Bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt in HS ging es mir nur um Hornis. Ich würde sie auch gerne mit der Fliegenrute fangen, aber bei der Anglerschar, die rechts und links steht, ist es unmöglich zu werfen.
An der Au würde ich auch gerne mal mein Glück versuchen.
Vielleicht mach ich mich wieder im Herbst auf den Weg.


----------



## Costas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ Costas
> 
> Wenn ich nach HS komme, fahre ich zum Camping in Nörre Lygvig. Dort bleibt mein Womo stehen. Um flexibel zu sein, habe ich ein kleines Quad dabei.
> Bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt in HS ging es mir nur um Hornis. Ich würde sie auch gerne mit der Fliegenrute fangen, aber bei der Anglerschar, die rechts und links steht, ist es unmöglich zu werfen.
> ...



Alles klar. Ich hoffe, es sind noch reichlich Hornhechte da, wenn Du kommst. Sonst gibt's dann bestimmt Makrellen. 

Ich werde im Herbst hier sein und durchgehend angeln. Die Schonzeit fängt bei uns am 15.9. schon an....im Herbst gehe ich an den Auen und im Fjord nur auf Hechte, was auch sehr interessant ist. Brandungsangeln ist im Herbst auch sehr interessant. Manchmal kann man auch welche Dorsche landen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> Wir müssen das Treffen für nächstes Jahr unbedingt früh genug ansagen. Ich werde daran denken.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Costas,#h

das Angebot wird dankend angenommem.Steht in deinem
Buero auch eine Kaffeemaschine?Ich wollte in den naechsten Tagen evtl. mal auf eine Tasse vorbei kommen.
Nur muesstest du mir deine Adresse schicken.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## Costas (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Jürgen

Ich würde mich sehr freuen. Habe Dir geraed eine PN mit Wegweiser geschickt.

Gruss
Costas #h


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo zusammen,
freut mich zu hören, dass das Treffen geklappt hat und Ihr erfolgreich wart. Ottos Spezialrute ist schon eine Sache für sich, ich durfte damit ja einen Horni fangen und hatte die ganze Zeit Angst, auf einmal nur noch den Griff in der Hand zu haben und den Rest der Rute samt Fisch in den Wellen verschwinden zu sehen...

Im nächsten Jahr solltet Ihr das Treffen nicht nur früher bekannt geben, sondern auch früher stattfinden lassen. Dieses Jahr war ich ja leider nicht lange genug in HS, um teilzunehmen. Aber letzte Woche haben wir uns mal mit unseren Miturlaubern zusammengesetzt und in etwa folgendes Fazit gezogen:
1. Eine Woche ist zu kurz, zwei Wochen sind schöner
2. Nächstes Jahr sind die Ferien früher, nur bis 19.06. sind die Ferienhäuser so schön günstig
3. Wann können wir buchen?!?

Ich werde also alles dransetzen, nächsten Juni zwei Wochen Urlaub zu nehmen, und dann bin ich wieder in HS oder Umgebung. Und wenn unsere Miturlauber keine Zeit haben sollten, fahren wir alleine hoch, meint meine Frau. Da sage ich nicht Nein. Am liebsten würde ich ja schon den "Hvide Sande 2010" Thread eröffnen :vik:

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## troutnorge (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> freut mich zu hören, dass das Treffen geklappt hat und Ihr erfolgreich wart. Ottos Spezialrute ist schon eine Sache für sich, ich durfte damit ja einen Horni fangen und hatte die ganze Zeit Angst, auf einmal nur noch den Griff in der Hand zu haben und den Rest der Rute samt Fisch in den Wellen verschwinden zu sehen...
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Hallo,

möchte mich Michael anschließen! Durfte Anfang Juni Otto und seine Mitchell(?) Gold live und in (Harpunier)Aktion erleben! |supergri
War ein super lustiger Nachmittag, bei dem ich vor allem auch Ottos Ruhe in Person bewundert habe. Aber mit der Ruhe ist es schnell vorbei, wenn Otto sich zum Paternosterenttüddeln gemütlich auf die Mole legt und in aller Seelenruhe die Montage enttüdelt |bigeyes

@Otto: Hast du jetzt zwei von diesen tollen, inovativen und mehrteiligen Ruten? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mir war immer so, als wenn du noch eine Shimano Gold dein Eigen nennen kannst. Alleine die ganzen kunstvollen, unzähligen, liebevoll an die Rute drapierten Hering- und Hornizieschuppen und die ausfahrbare Sonderfunktion bei zu heftigem Auswurf sind vor allem ein Grund, warum diese Rute an dem dir angedachten Bronzedenkmal mit Rutenschrein nicht fehlen darf 

Viele Grüße 

Micha


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Michael_o5er
das nächste treffen können wir im vorfeld planen - nicht schlecht. Den thread für 2010 zu eröffnen wäre ein wahnsinn - ich komme jetzt schon nicht mit, da ich mir alle tipps aufschreibe muss  In vergesse alles, was hier geschrieben wird - muss wohl am alter liegen.
Meine rute hat halt gebrauchsspuren und immer mehr bekomme ich den direkten draht zum fisch, da ich oft nur noch die schnur in den händen halte. 

@ troutnorge
ja ich habe inzwischen zwei, die gebrauchsspuren haben. Bei der zweiten fehlt inzwischen die spitze, da ein jugendlicher, dem ich etwas geholfen habe, damit störtebecker gespielt hat und ein fechtkampf ausgetragen hat - kein problem - man hat sie mir geschenkt - sollte sie mal testen, sie ist super und ich setze sie momentan nur für heringe ein - es läuft bestens - auch ohne spitze . 
Meine sogenannte "mitchel gold" ist etwas besonderes, sie lag etwa 1250 std - in meinen händen und ich habe mit ihr auch schon geschlafen, nun ist sie altersschwach geworden - soll ich sie jetzt im stich lassen - das kann ich nicht. Ich betrachte sie wie eine frau, deshalb nehme ich die zerbrechlichkeiten hin, egal ob da mal ein oder zwei teile nicht mehr so schön aussehen. Wenn ich sie in den händen halte, gebe ich mir wirklich mühe und schminke ich sie sogar. Das macht sie so interessant, denn die kleinen fischsilbernen reflexe, die sie im sonnelicht ausstrahlt, lockt jeden angler an. 
Ich glaube der tag wird kommen, wo einer sagt, kannst du mir deine alte geben, ich gebe dir eine neue, da er die welt nicht mehr versteht, was diese alte gebrochene dame ans tageslicht zaubert. 
Ich pflege sie halt - sonst würde sie mir nicht diese fische schenken. 

Nun zum bordietreffen, wo sind denn die ganzen fotos geblieben - wir haben doch in den zwei stunden aal, meeräsche, hornhecht, hering und auch dorsch gelandet bis zum grillfest.

@ Jürgen, darf ich mitkommen, wenn du costas besuchst  - Montag geht nicht, da bin ich in deutschland aber dienstag können wir mal die skjern au unsicher machen - nur für zwei/drei stunden. Costas hat dort ein hängebauchschwein gefangen  -  ich habe immer gedacht, dort sind nur lachse im gewässer   Kurz mal durchbimmeln in den nachtstunden.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

ja so ist das mit dem jürgen und mit dem otto. ich konnte zwar nicht zum treffen kommen hatte aber bide für mich ganz allein. aber jürgen und otto ich bin ab 10.10 noch 1 woche in hs. oh mann otto das wird wiedr lustig.

mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> ja so ist das mit dem jürgen und mit dem otto. ich konnte zwar nicht zum treffen kommen hatte aber bide für mich ganz allein. aber jürgen und otto ich bin ab 10.10 noch 1 woche in hs. oh mann otto das wird wiedr lustig.
> 
> mfg


 


Hallo Fabian,#h

leider eine Woche zu frueh.Ich komme am 17.10.

Gruss
Juergen #h


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

mann das ja ja schade jürgen. das wärs gewesen !mist.

mfg


----------



## Twister_Jigger (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin wieder in Deutschland angekommen, leider habe ich vor diesem Wochenende keine Zeit, den Bericht und die Bilder von der Cam zu übertragen/schreiben. Ich habe noch in Bork Havn einige Seiten geschrieben, aber kann diese erst am We abtippen :q.

Ich möchte mich trotzdem nochmal in meinem Namen und der meiner Freundin für diesen wirklich tollen Abend bedanken, es war wirklich super!!!! Ich hoffe das wir das nächste Mal wieder dabei sind.

Wir haben uns Ringkobing und Ribe angeschaut, einen kurzen Abstecher in Norre Nebel haben wir auch noch gemacht.

Grüße Philipp


----------



## Costas (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin wieder in Deutschland angekommen, leider habe ich vor diesem Wochenende keine Zeit, den Bericht und die Bilder von der Cam zu übertragen/schreiben. Ich habe noch in Bork Havn einige Seiten geschrieben, aber kann diese erst am We abtippen :q.
> 
> ...



hi philipp 

wir sind gespannt auf deinen bericht und vor allem auf die fotos! otto hat schon danach gefragt.

übrigens, wie hat auch ribe und ringköbing gefallen?

gruss
costas


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin wieder in Deutschland angekommen, leider habe ich vor diesem Wochenende keine Zeit, den Bericht und die Bilder von der Cam zu übertragen/schreiben. Ich habe noch in Bork Havn einige Seiten geschrieben, aber kann diese erst am We abtippen :q.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Phillip,#h

du,und auch deine Freundin, habt ja den tollen Abend entscheident mitgestaltet.#6
Es waren super Stunden zusammen.Wäre toll,wenn sich
das noch einmal in dieser Form wiederholen ließe.
Bin auch eben vor 2 Stunden nach anstrengender und nervender Fahrt wieder zu Hause aufgeschlagen.
Warte schon ungeduldig auf deinen Bericht.
Okram,wie war der zweite Teil des Urlaubs?Hat dich dein
Sohn bei den Fängen wieder geputzt?:q
Costas,ich wünsche dir den größten Erfolg bei deinem tollen
Angelgeschäft.Das Sortiment ist wirklich Klasse.#6
Otto,wir hören wie immer von einander.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Jürgen, freut mich, dass du die fahrt gut überstanden hast, ich habe okram mit sohnemann nochmal zufällig getroffen in hs und wir haben ein wenig zusammen geplaudert und geangelt in hvide sande - er will den bericht noch schreiben.
War wirklich ein gelugendes kleines bordietreffen. 
gruss


----------



## okram24 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Leute!

Hier kommt jetzt endlich auch mein Bericht von unserem suuuper Treffen am 07.07. in Hvide Sande!
Gegen 14.30 Uhr haben wir uns alle im Kaffe getroffen. Dort haben wir uns dann erst mal bei einem Getränk gegenseitig bekannt gemacht.
Wir waren ein wunderbar bunter „verrückter“ Haufen von Jung bis Jung geblieben!












Anschließend sind wir dann zur Mole aufgebrochen, um den Makrelen nachzustellen, leider ohne Erfolg.
Nach kurzer Beratung zogen wir an die Schleuse um. Otto gab uns dort mit seiner „Mitchel Gold“ erst mal eine Lehrstunde im Hornhechtfang!
Mit Otto´s und Jürgen´s Rat und Hilfe blieb auch keiner der Teilnehmer ohne Horni!
Zwischendurch probierten wir es auch immer mal wieder mit dem Heringspaternoster, was auch von Erfolgen gekrönt war! Ich konnte damit sogar einen guten Aal und eine mittlere Meeräsche haken und landen!
Gegen 21.00 Uhr suchen wir uns dann ein gemütliches Plätzchen zum grillen.
Da die Einweggrills nicht so richtig wollten, brachte Otto sie mit vollem Körpereinsatz zum Brennen.







Somit stand dem Grillvergnügen mit anschließendem gemütlichen Ausklang des Abends nichts mehr im Wege!
Es war ein suuuper Treffen mit sehr interessanten Leuten! Obwohl wir uns teilweise vorher überhaupt nicht persönlich gekannt haben, stimmte die Chemie auf Anhieb und wir hatten eine Menge Spaß miteinander!
Sehr interessant waren auch die vielen Unterhaltungen am Rande von Angelgerät über Techniken bis zu privaten Themen.







Gegen 24.00 Uhr trennten sich dann unsere Wege nach einer kurzen Verabschiedung auf dem Parkplatz, wo uns Otto auch noch seine Trophäenkette zeigte!







Vielen Dank noch mal an Otto und Jürgen für die Organisation dieses wunderbaren Nachmittages!
Sollte ich wieder in der Nähe sein, werde ich mich mit Sicherheit melden!
Auch an die anderen Teilnehmer des Boarditreffens ein Dankeschön für diesen super Angeltag!


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Marko,#h

vielen Dank für deinen treffenden Bericht mit super Fotos.#6#6#6
Hast unser Treffen wirklich auf den Punkt genau beschrieben.
Es war eine Freude mit dir,deinem Sohn und den anderen
Teilnehmern die Zeit zu teilen.#g
Wäre toll,wenn es noch mal zu einer Neuauflage kommen
könnte.Ich z.B. bin ab 17.10. wieder für eine Woche vor
Ort.

Viele Grüße auch an den Sohnemann,

Jürgen  |wavey:


----------



## Costas (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Marko

Toller Bericht und Fotos, vielen Dank!!! Ich hoffe, wir können es bei Eurem nächsten Besuch in DK wiederholen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei.

Gruss
Costas #h


----------



## LAC (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo Marko,

ich schließe mich den worten von jürgen an:

vielen Dank für deinen treffenden Bericht mit super Fotos.#6#6#6
Hast unser Treffen wirklich auf den Punkt genau beschrieben.
Es war eine Freude mit dir,deinem Sohn und den anderen
Teilnehmern die Zeit zu teilen.#g
Danke!!! War ein tolles treffen

Hättest mich ruhig mal vorher retuschieren können :q 

Wie jürgen es schon erwähnt hat - wir starten ein neues treffen - ich bin dabei und wenn ich im rollstuhl komme - dann muss jürgen das feuer anmachen.:q

Gruss otto


----------



## Twister_Jigger (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Hallo @ all,

da war der Marko wohl schneller, ich konnte den Bericht gestern leider nicht fertigschreiben, da ich erst heute wieder in Bremen angekommen bin. Ich habe mir den Bericht von Marko durchgelesen und werde diesen nur noch etwas ergänzen. Überwiegend mit Fotos :g

@ Otto Ich bin gerade dabei einen Teil der Fotos hochzuladen, wird wohl aber noch ne "Weile" dauern, sind ein bißchen groß die Fotos.

Zunächst einmal hatte ich überlegt, ob ich das Foto von Ottos Schokoladenseite reinstellen soll, welches Jürgen so treffend gemacht hat...




Der Aal von Marko




Otto, beim Angeln, oder zumindest versucht er den Anschein zu erwecken :q. Hierzu möchte ich anmerken, dass ich Ottos Ansagekünste wirklich erstaunlich fand. Da wirft er aus und macht kurze Zeit später eine Ansage, dass gleich einer beißen würde, irgendwann kommt dann auch ein Biss, aber Otto hat diesen ziemlich genau angesagt...Otto du solltest Lotto spielen, vielleicht hast du damit genauso viel Glück . Als Zusatz, meine Pose und die von Costa waren links und rechts von Ottos, bei uns hat sich nichts geregt.




Otto, mit einem seiner Ansagefische :m




Jürgen mit einem Horni :g




Der Costas mit einem Hornhecht :m, Costas wollte Kartoffeln in Alufolie mitbringen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass jeder unter diesem Begriff, in Alufolie eingewickelte Kartoffeln verstehen würde, ABER dem war nicht so, es ganz Pringels mit Alufolie oben drauf. Eine wirklich ziemlich geniale Idee 




Ich mit einem Hornhecht #h....




Die Boardierunde, in der Mitte, die Kartoffel in Alufolie :m, Otto mit seinem kristallklarem Mineralwasser, Trinkgefäß war der Deckel der Flasche .

Grüße Philipp


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Twister_Jigger schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> da war der Marko wohl schneller, ich konnte den Bericht gestern leider nicht fertigschreiben, da ich erst heute wieder in Bremen angekommen bin. Ich habe mir den Bericht von Marko durchgelesen und werde diesen nur noch etwas ergänzen. Überwiegend mit Fotos :g
> 
> ...


 

*@ Phillip,#h*

bitte,bitte,zeig uns Otto`s Schokoladenseite.Einen schönen 
Mann kann doch nichts entstellen.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## okram24 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

Danke Jungs für die vielen positiven Reaktionen!

@ Philipp: sind ja auch sehr schöne Bilder und treffliche Kommentare von dir!
Besonders gut finde ich, daß Du von jedem ein Bild mit Fisch geschossen hast!

@ Jürgen: gratuliere zum 1900. posting hier im Board!

Bis zum nächsten mal Marko


----------



## LAC (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Phillipp, nicht schlecht die fotos - ja so war die angelei und unser nachtlager.
Ich möchte erwähnen, dass es costas erster hornhecht war - er fängt normal nur lachse und hängebauchschweine - jedenfalls sah so sein hecht aus.

@ jürgen, willst du mich besoffen machen - ich sehe alle fotos zweimal - es sieht aus als wenn ich der trunkenbold wäre, ständig mit der flasche in der hand - dabei habe ich nur genippelt aus dem flaschenverschluss. Mich wird man nicht besoffen sehen. Was war das für ein zeug nochmal - ich glaube ich habe sie mitgebracht ?
@ costas, 
ich hoffe meine hornhechtkette bekommt einen ehrenplatz bei dir. Normal sind die kopfe für kinder gedacht, ich schenke ihnen immer einen kopf, den sie dann nach den ferien mit zur schule nehmen als lehrmaterial für die lehrerin, da sie solch einen schnabel noch nicht gesehen hat. Dann sagen sie zur lehrerin - nein frau lehrerin, dieses ist nicht der schnabel eines klapperstorches, sondern vom fisch Belone belone das maul. 
Kennen sie nicht? auf deutsch - eines honhechtes.
Dann kommt freude auf bei den kindern.
Ich bitte also um ein ehrenplatz.


----------



## Costas (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Philipp
Es war ein toller Tag. Dir auch vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und Fotos!  Aber statt Dich lustig über meine Kartoffeln zu machen, hättest Du Dich ruhig bedanken können, dass ich Euch meinen gesamten Fang geschenkt habe ....oder willst Du, dass ich die Fotos vom Internet-WC hier hochlade :q:q:q

@ Otto
Wir bauen diese Woche vieles um und Deine HH-Kette kriegt dann einen absoluten Ehrenplatz, denn sie hat nichst minderes verdient. Ich werde Dir dafür immer dankbar sein!


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Phillipp, nicht schlecht die fotos - ja so war die angelei und unser nachtlager.
> Ich möchte erwähnen, dass es costas erster hornhecht war - er fängt normal nur lachse und hängebauchschweine - jedenfalls sah so sein hecht aus.
> 
> @ jürgen, willst du mich besoffen machen - ich sehe alle fotos zweimal - es sieht aus als wenn ich der trunkenbold wäre, ständig mit der flasche in der hand - dabei habe ich nur genippelt aus dem flaschenverschluss. Mich wird man nicht besoffen sehen. *Was war das für ein zeug nochmal - ich glaube ich habe sie mitgebracht ?*
> ...


 


Meine Frau meinte angesichts meimer Fahne,dass es
sich um Gerolsteiner gehandelt haben müßte.:q

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Twister_Jigger (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Costas schrieb:


> @ Philipp
> Es war ein toller Tag. Dir auch vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und Fotos!  Aber statt Dich lustig über meine Kartoffeln zu machen, hättest Du Dich ruhig bedanken können, dass ich Euch meinen gesamten Fang geschenkt habe ....oder willst Du, dass ich die Fotos vom Internet-WC hier hochlade :q:q:q
> 
> @ Otto
> Wir bauen diese Woche vieles um und Deine HH-Kette kriegt dann einen absoluten Ehrenplatz, denn sie hat nichst minderes verdient. Ich werde Dir dafür immer dankbar sein!



Nein, lad die bloß nicht hoch Costas, die sind nicht jugendfrei :vik:!!! Ich werde dir stets dankbar für diesen Einfall sein, nächste Woche findet er auf einer Geburtstagsfeier Anwendung, mal gucken wie die Leute schauen, wenn es keine Kartoffeln gibt #t.

Hier das Schokoladenfoto, oft versucht nachzustellen, aber nie zur Perfektion gebracht :g


----------



## LAC (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*

@ Jürgen - ich habe das zeug verdünnt.
@ Twister-Jigger
den kenne ich, der da liegt und am blasen ist - der hat ein großes lungenvolumen - eine halbe stunde hat er geblasen - im liegen, damit ihr was zu essen bekommt - dass sich dabei der nabel der welt geöffnet hat - die weltkugel, habe ich gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Twister_Jigger (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Boardietreffen in Hvide Sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Jürgen - ich habe das zeug verdünnt.
> @ Twister-Jigger
> den kenne ich, der da liegt und am blasen ist - der hat ein großes lungenvolumen - eine halbe stunde hat er geblasen - im liegen, damit ihr was zu essen bekommt - dass sich dabei der nabel der welt geöffnet hat - die weltkugel, habe ich gar nicht gesehen



Dem, der der Glut mit seinem bloßen Atem Einhalt geboten hat, sind wir selbstverständlich sehr dankbar .

Nächstes Mal bringe ich noch 2 Personen zur Verstärkung mit, warum muss HV soweit weg sein...am besten wir legen das nächste Treffen jetzt schon mal fest #h


----------

